# LuxuriouS member passed away



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

One of our LuxuriouS members from San Jose passed away this morning. Lou66 on here was one of the most dedicated and solid rider in our club. He was always willing to put it down for LuxuriouS and always cheering us up...You will be missed Big Lou...My sympathies go out to my SJ brothers and Lou's wife and young kids... :tears:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

rest in peace brother lou....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

RIP BROTHER LOU


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:tears: :angel: OUR PRAYERS OUR WITH U LOU AND YOUR FAMILY........


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear the loss for the club, and especially the kids and wife. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

<span style='color:blue'>Much love from Anteazy and the Cold Blooded Ridaz CC


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

TRY TO KEEP Y'ALL HEADS UP HIGH HOMIES


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

RIP BROTHER LOU :angel:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

RIP LOU66, GOD BLESS ALWAYS
KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LUXURIOUS AND LOU66 FAMILY YOUR IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## MR1450 (May 27, 2005)

REST IN ETERNAL PEACE BROTHER LOU ! 
YOU WILL BE MISSED ! 

MY HEART GOES OUT TO YOUR FAMILY


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2007, 05:40 PM~7462885
> *One of our LuxuriouS members from San Jose passed away this morning. Lou66 on here was one of the most dedicated and solid rider in our club. He was always willing to put it down for LuxuriouS and always cheering us up...You will be missed Big Lou...My sympathies go out to my SJ brothers and Lou's wife and young kids... :tears:
> *



I am so sorry to hear this. May he rest in peace, ERCC family gives it's sympathies..

RIP


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:angel: :angel: RIP LOU66 MAY GOD BLESS U HOMIE. 
PRAYERS GOES OUT TO THE FAMILY & KIDS


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

R.I.P. homie


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

r.i.p. homie how did he pass?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Mar 12 2007, 04:14 PM~7463144
> *r.i.p. homie how did he pass?
> *


he had health problems but still didn't think it was that bad...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

prayers go to him and his family

rest in peace homie


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 12 2007, 02:49 PM~7462963
> *TRY TO KEEP Y'ALL HEADS UP HIGH HOMIES</span>
> *





THANKS MAN ITS REALY APRECIATE  


<span style=\'color:red\'>R.I.P LOU :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 12 2007, 04:21 PM~7463192
> *THANKS MAN ITS REALY APRECIATE
> R.I.P LOU :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE+Mar 12 2007, 04:44 PM~7462921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X100 IAM STILL AT A LOSS FOR WORDS


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

R.I.P :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Mar 12 2007, 03:32 PM~7463265
> *X2
> 
> X100 IAM STILL AT A LOSS FOR WORDS
> *


x2


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ourlife sens our condolences to his family.......... R.I.P


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

RIP and prayers go out to his family


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

R.I.P. big homie :angel:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

YOU WILL BE MISSED AND NEVER FORGOTTEN


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

R.I.P. BIG LOU :angel:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

R.I.P. BIG LOU :angel:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

R.I.P LOU

My condolences go out to his family in these hard times, and to the San Jose boys, I dont know what else to say.


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

R.I.P. BROTHA LOU .......[/SIZE] :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

R.I.P. sorry for for the loss but he's in a better place now. If there's any thing that we can do just let us know your homies from Rollin Deep :angel:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

r.i.p. :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

may he rest in peace Hard to believe.. Great guy ,friend and club member. count me and my familia for what ever we can help...!!! CONDOLENCES to the 66lous familia... Elizabeth we are here for you fi you need anything let us know..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

may he rest in peace Hard to believe.. Great guy ,friend and club member. count me and my familia for what ever we can help...!!! CONDOLENCES to the 66lous familia... Elizabeth we are here for you fi you need anything let us know..


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I was not sure what to think when I seen the post on OG San Jo. I know the loss to Luxurious is one of sadness, My DEEPEST CONDOLENCES to Lou's family as well as all of those that fly the LUXURIOUS Plaque. 

Paul you know we are only a PM away, if there is anything we can do JUST HIT THOSE KEYS. :angel: :angel: 

UNIQUES CAR CLUB*


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

damn i still cant believe this....anyone who knew lou knew that he was an O.G. in the lowrider community in san jo ....he was a true friend to everyone he meet in person or on lay it low.....i remember last year when he took 1st at the san jo fairgrounds show .... he was the happiest guy on earth...we were all happy for him and cheered for him like he just won lowrider of the year there were alot of people there that looked at up wierd....but to us we where very proud of him... through all the health problems that lou was fighting in his life he never was going to let that stop him from building his wagon.....even the meetings he was afraid the we were going to kick him out for not coming to the meetings....i had a talk with him and told him he didnt ever have to come to a meeting again because he was family...and his health came first....but not long after he was still showing up....im gonna miss you bro......and just to let you know Lou .. you were one of the strongest men i ever met......R.I.P. 

TO EVERYONE THAT HITS UP THIS THREAD WE WANT TO SAY THANKS....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M SORRY TO HEAR THIS SAD NEWS ... "MAY HE REST IN PEACE" AND MY CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY & CLUB MEMBERS.......PAULY NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

deepest condolences go out to lous family and friends..

RIP LOU..

FROM ALL OF SEMPER FI CC...


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

R.I.P. LOU


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i didnt see this coming. very sad to hear, didnt know him too well, only talked to him a few times but saw him around and was happy to see when he finnally finished his car. prayers go out to his family and his club  . rip.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

very sad news... RIP :angel:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

our prayers go out out to Lou's family and friends, keep your head up gente, I'm sure that is how he would like it.......


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

REST IN PEACE LOU.. ...............




ANYTHING I CAN DO IN MY PART LET ME KNOW.... FAMILY....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

RIP


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

R.I.P., much love and respect. LUX SALT LAKE


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P. to your homie Big Lou,my prayers go out to his family :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 12 2007, 07:11 PM~7464425
> *
> 
> a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie
> *


you'll never be forgotten my brother...Thanks for the good words you always had for me...RIP...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 12 2007, 06:11 PM~7464425
> *
> 
> a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie
> *



VERY NICE video!!! 

R.I.P Lou! My thoughts and prayers go out to the family, friends, & club members.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 12 2007, 07:11 PM~7464425
> *
> 
> a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie
> *


  Really sad vid, hate to see this happen to a fellow rider. RIP Lou


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 12 2007, 07:38 PM~7464653
> * Really sad vid, hate to see this happen to a fellow rider. RIP Lou
> *


still dont feel real... :angel:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

still in shock


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 12 2007, 08:06 PM~7464880
> *  still in shock
> *


damn we all are man...


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

VERY GOOD VIDEO ! OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO 
HIS FAMILY AND FREINDS R.I.P HOMIE :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good video,

and it is a shock...


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

rip


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

rip lou. my prayers to your family. and to the lux family, let me know if i can do anything. we go way back and you know i am there for you guys


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

RIP Lou, condolences from OURLIFE CC


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

R.I.P LOU 

my prayers are with your whole family


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

RIP Lou! Gone but not forgotten. 

It was great to see everyone come together today and have alot of ideas to help out.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

for those of you that would like to help out his family. donations are greatly appreciated...............feel free to pm me.......god bless you all and thanks straight from the heart. LUXURIOUS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Mar 12 2007, 08:38 PM~7466389
> *RIP Lou! Gone but not forgotten.
> It was great to see everyone come together today and have alot of ideas to help out.
> *


  RIP LOU :angel:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

R.I.P LOU


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

R.I.P LOU....YOU'LL ALWAYS BE A PART OF THIS FAMILY.....LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## luxuriousjr81 (Jun 27, 2006)

well to my LuX family.. im going to bed in a bit.. an i just want to say.. it is a big lost to are family..an tonite before we lay our heads to sleep.. lets give out a prayer to lou's wife an kids..he is a big lose to us.. but he will be a bigger lose to them.. god bless an good nite..may the lowrider gods in heaven open them gates an let you ride slow an low right in...R.I.P LOU


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2007, 09:45 PM~7466443
> *for those of you that would like to help out his family. donations are greatly appreciated...............feel free to pm me.......god bless you all and thanks straight from the heart.                  LUXURIOUS*


ttt.......you can pm me also


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

Didn't know him but heard he was a real cool homie... R.I.P Carnal...


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey paul.... Frank Perez asked me to let you know if you can give him a call... (408) 509-3064 Thank's bro..!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 12 2007, 05:33 PM~7464076
> *damn i still cant believe this....anyone who knew lou knew that he was an O.G. in the lowrider community in san jo ....he was a true friend to everyone he meet in person or on lay it low.....i remember last year when he took 1st at the san jo fairgrounds show .... he was the happiest guy on earth...we were all happy for him and cheered for him like he just won lowrider of the year there were alot of people there that looked at up wierd....but to us we where very proud of him... through all the health problems that  lou was fighting in his life he never was going to let that stop him from building his wagon.....even the meetings he was afraid the we were going to kick him out for not coming to the meetings....i had a talk with him and told him he didnt ever have to come to a meeting again because he was family...and his health came first....but not long after he was still showing up....im gonna miss you bro......and just to let you know Lou .. you were one of the strongest men i ever met......R.I.P.
> 
> TO EVERYONE THAT HITS UP THIS THREAD WE WANT TO SAY THANKS....
> *


damn forrealz dont know any of yall but from everything ive heard bout him seems to be a great person to have met and damn much love may he r.i.p. but for ever live in the hearts of the lowrider family prayers go out to his family stay up :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

This is Lou's oldest daughter Alexandria..id like say thanks to all of you that send your condolenceds...I know it seems unreal my dad was a great man and father he taught me so much i learned how to sorta work on an engine and fix the brakes....He loved workin on his car his main goal was gettin his car done and im going to make sure his car gets finished....Thank you and may he REST IN PEACE AND MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN ALL DAY!!!!  :angel: :angel:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

OUR CONDOLENCES FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. ,MAY HE REST IN PEACE !


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

R.I.P

:angel:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

RIP :angel:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:angel: rip to fellow rider.............


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

R.I.P CARNAL LOU AND SEE YOU WEN I GET THERE


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 13 2007, 12:11 AM~7464425
> *
> 
> a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie
> *



:angel: :angel: :angel: 

our prayers go out to big lou and all his family from the midwest rhyderz


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 02:06 AM~7467441
> *This is Lou's oldest daughter Alexandria..id like say thanks to all of you that send your condolenceds...I know it seems unreal my dad was a great man and father he taught me so much i learned how to sorta work on an engine and fix the brakes....He loved workin on his car his main goal was gettin his car done and im going to make sure his car gets finished....Thank you and may he REST IN PEACE AND MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN ALL DAY!!!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


sorry for your loss.prayers go out for you and your family..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 13 2007, 08:43 AM~7468027
> *sorry for your loss.prayers go out for you and your family..
> *


x2 our prayers are with you and your fam.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 01:06 AM~7467441
> *This is Lou's oldest daughter Alexandria..id like say thanks to all of you that send your condolenceds...I know it seems unreal my dad was a great man and father he taught me so much i learned how to sorta work on an engine and fix the brakes....He loved workin on his car his main goal was gettin his car done and im going to make sure his car gets finished....Thank you and may he REST IN PEACE AND MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN ALL DAY!!!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


we all are .......i'm really sorry for loss


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

R.I.P. LOU MAY YOU BE AT PEACE UNDER GODS WING NOW :angel: :angel:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

Gods speed ! Rest in peace


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

*TO ALL THAT KNOW LOU HE WAS A GREAT FATHER, HUSBAND , FRIEND AND HARD WORKER, AND REAL DEVOTED. AS YOU CAN SEE HE SHOWED MY KIDS HOW TO WORK ON THE WAGON BECAUSE HE WANTED FOR ALL OF US TO HAVE PRIDE IN HIS RIDE. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WERE NOT THERE HE WANTED FOR MY KIDS TO GO UP AND GET HIS AWARDS BECAUSE THEY HELP HIM DO THIS BUILD... MY KIDS AND I ARE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT HIS DREAM COMES TRUE. YOU WILL SEE HIS CAR IN THE UP COMING SHOWS BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT HE WANTED. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 07:50 AM~7468305
> *TO ALL THAT KNOW LOU HE WAS A GREAT FATHER, HUSBAND , FRIEND AND HARD WORKER, AND REAL DEVOTED. AS YOU CAN SEE HE SHOWED MY KIDS HOW TO WORK ON THE WAGON BECAUSE HE WANTED FOR ALL OF US TO HAVE PRIDE IN HIS RIDE. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WERE NOT THERE HE WANTED FOR MY KIDS TO GO UP AND GET HIS AWARDS BECAUSE THEY HELP HIM DO THIS BUILD...  MY KIDS AND I ARE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT HIS DREAM COMES TRUE. YOU WILL SEE HIS CAR IN THE UP COMING SHOWS BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT HE WANTED.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 08:50 AM~7468305
> *TO ALL THAT KNOW LOU HE WAS A GREAT FATHER, HUSBAND , FRIEND AND HARD WORKER, AND REAL DEVOTED. AS YOU CAN SEE HE SHOWED MY KIDS HOW TO WORK ON THE WAGON BECAUSE HE WANTED FOR ALL OF US TO HAVE PRIDE IN HIS RIDE. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WERE NOT THERE HE WANTED FOR MY KIDS TO GO UP AND GET HIS AWARDS BECAUSE THEY HELP HIM DO THIS BUILD...  MY KIDS AND I ARE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT HIS DREAM COMES TRUE. YOU WILL SEE HIS CAR IN THE UP COMING SHOWS BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT HE WANTED.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS
> *


  :angel:


----------



## MR1450 (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 07:50 AM~7468305
> *TO ALL THAT KNOW LOU HE WAS A GREAT FATHER, HUSBAND , FRIEND AND HARD WORKER, AND REAL DEVOTED. AS YOU CAN SEE HE SHOWED MY KIDS HOW TO WORK ON THE WAGON BECAUSE HE WANTED FOR ALL OF US TO HAVE PRIDE IN HIS RIDE. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WERE NOT THERE HE WANTED FOR MY KIDS TO GO UP AND GET HIS AWARDS BECAUSE THEY HELP HIM DO THIS BUILD...  MY KIDS AND I ARE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT HIS DREAM COMES TRUE. YOU WILL SEE HIS CAR IN THE UP COMING SHOWS BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT HE WANTED.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS
> *


LIZ ,
I AM DEEPLY SORRY IN YOUR GREAT LOSS 
FEEL FREE TO CALL ME IF THERE IS ANYTHING I CAN HELP YOU AND YOUR FAMILY OUT WITH ! 

JAVIER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 13 2007, 07:43 AM~7468027
> *sorry for your loss.prayers go out for you and your family..
> *


YES HE WAS A COOL GUY HE WILL BE MISSED


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

Ride in peace


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

PRAYERS TO HIS WIFE & KIDS rest in peace LOU my brother :tears: :angel:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

R.I.P. OUR BROTHA YOU WILL BE MISSED
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

This is the best way I can describe Lou and express what I feel...

Damn Lou maybe you can see this from where you are bro but I want you to know that you motivated me many times with all your good words on this thread and through the many pms you sent me telling me you respected me and had much love for me. Knowing you were sick and seeing you build that wagon with your family in your garage with all that dedication and drive made me envy you brother. I didn't have to live in San Jose to see how proud and happy you were when you came out with your wagon and I know you and your family worked hard at it...That buildup showed me what kind of character you were and what kind of family man you were...Someone I only wish I could be. Damn, I never thought someone's passing would affect me so much 3000 miles away from where I live but man it really does...Fokker I have tears in my eyes but you know what Lou, keep a place for me and the brothers up there man...See you later bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 02:06 AM~7467441
> *This is Lou's oldest daughter Alexandria..id like say thanks to all of you that send your condolenceds...I know it seems unreal my dad was a great man and father he taught me so much i learned how to sorta work on an engine and fix the brakes....He loved workin on his car his main goal was gettin his car done and im going to make sure his car gets finished....Thank you and may he REST IN PEACE AND MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN ALL DAY!!!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 08:50 AM~7468305
> *TO ALL THAT KNOW LOU HE WAS A GREAT FATHER, HUSBAND , FRIEND AND HARD WORKER, AND REAL DEVOTED. AS YOU CAN SEE HE SHOWED MY KIDS HOW TO WORK ON THE WAGON BECAUSE HE WANTED FOR ALL OF US TO HAVE PRIDE IN HIS RIDE. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WERE NOT THERE HE WANTED FOR MY KIDS TO GO UP AND GET HIS AWARDS BECAUSE THEY HELP HIM DO THIS BUILD...  MY KIDS AND I ARE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT HIS DREAM COMES TRUE. YOU WILL SEE HIS CAR IN THE UP COMING SHOWS BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT HE WANTED.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS
> *


Deeply sorry for your loss Liz...


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

R.I.P. LuX brother...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Rest in Peace Big Lou .... You will be missed bro but still riding with us in our hearts .....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

All our prayers go out to the family of Lou. My he Rest In Peace. 
From S.F.C.C. 

Anytime one of the brothers from the lowriding family fall its felt by all.
REST IN PEACE 
My Brother


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

My deepest regrets to the lost of LOU66.. To Lou's family you have my heart felt sympathy to you and your children....Luxurious member I am sorry you lost your brother and may God Bless all of you and make you smile when you think of him.


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

I POSTED THIS IN THE LUX THREAD BUT MEANT IT FOR HERE AS WELL.....I'VE BEEN GONE FOR A FEW DAYS AND TO COME BACK TO NEWS LIKE THIS REALLY HITS HARD.....ALTHOUGH I ONLY KNEW BIG LOU ONLINE IT'S STILL RATHER DIFFICULT TO COME TO THE REALIZATION OF A GREAT LOSS TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY....R.I.P. LOU AND MAY I OFFER MY PRAYERS AND HEART FELT CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY YOU SO LOVED....BOTH IN MARRIAGE AND IN RIDING


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Mar 13 2007, 12:36 PM~7469128
> *I POSTED THIS IN THE LUX THREAD BUT MEANT IT FOR HERE AS WELL.....I'VE BEEN GONE FOR A FEW DAYS AND TO COME BACK TO NEWS LIKE THIS REALLY HITS HARD.....ALTHOUGH I ONLY KNEW BIG LOU ONLINE IT'S STILL RATHER DIFFICULT TO COME TO THE REALIZATION OF A GREAT LOSS TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY....R.I.P. LOU AND MAY I OFFER MY PRAYERS AND HEART FELT CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY YOU SO LOVED....BOTH IN MARRIAGE AND IN RIDING
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Mar 13 2007, 11:35 AM~7469124
> *My deepest regrets to the lost of LOU66.. To Lou's family you have my heart felt sympathy to you and your children....Luxurious member I am sorry you lost your brother and may God Bless all of you and make you smile when you think of him.
> *


thank you Dina...I know you guys had your differences on here but that shows how great of a lady you are Dina...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

rest in peace homie Lou thanks for the goodtimes :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 03:06 AM~7467441
> *This is Lou's oldest daughter Alexandria..id like say thanks to all of you that send your condolenceds...I know it seems unreal my dad was a great man and father he taught me so much i learned how to sorta work on an engine and fix the brakes....He loved workin on his car his main goal was gettin his car done and im going to make sure his car gets finished....Thank you and may he REST IN PEACE AND MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN ALL DAY!!!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


SO LONG AS HIS RIDE AND HIS MEMORY ARE KEPT ALIVE, HE NEVER HAS LEFT US.....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND YOUR HEART STRONG.....I'M SURE YOU WILL MAKE YOUR FATHER PROUD


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 01:06 AM~7467441
> *This is Lou's oldest daughter Alexandria..id like say thanks to all of you that send your condolenceds...I know it seems unreal my dad was a great man and father he taught me so much i learned how to sorta work on an engine and fix the brakes....He loved workin on his car his main goal was gettin his car done and im going to make sure his car gets finished....Thank you and may he REST IN PEACE AND MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN ALL DAY!!!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


GOD BLES YO HEART..


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 01:06 AM~7467441
> *This is Lou's oldest daughter Alexandria..id like say thanks to all of you that send your condolenceds...I know it seems unreal my dad was a great man and father he taught me so much i learned how to sorta work on an engine and fix the brakes....He loved workin on his car his main goal was gettin his car done and im going to make sure his car gets finished....Thank you and may he REST IN PEACE AND MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN ALL DAY!!!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2007, 10:49 AM~7469191
> *thank you Dina...I know you guys had your differences on here but that shows how great of a lady you are Dina...
> *


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

ALL OF THE MEMBERS FROM LUXURIOUS ST.LOUIS MO CHAPTER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT
FOR BIG LOU


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

R.I.P BIG LOU, YOUR IN A BETTER PLACE WHERE YOU CAN LOOK DOWN AT YOUR FAMILY FROM TIME TO TIME AND SEE THAT YOU WILL NOT BE FORGOTTEN BECAUSE THEY WILL NOT LET THAT HAPPEN.

MUCH LOVE HOMIE

~VIC~
BROWN SOCIETY C.C
YUBA CITY CHAPTER


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

I didn't get the chance to met the brother But he as well as all other LUX members is in the hearts of the STL CHAPTER. He will be missed from a very big family, bigger than he could see down here but up there he will be pleased to see them all. To the family of LOU, may God help you through this hard time. From the St. Louis family may he Rest In Peace :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuX GotSkillz_@Mar 13 2007, 04:09 PM~7470163
> *I didn't get the chance to met the brother But he as well as all other LUX members is in the hearts of the STL CHAPTER. He will be missed from a very big family, bigger than he could see down here but up there he will be pleased to see them all. To the family of LOU, may God help you through this hard time. From the St. Louis  family may he Rest In Peace :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Straight from the heart of the StL Chapter may he REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

TTT FOR A DOWN ASS LUXURIOUS BROTHER.....


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel: RIP


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

RIP 
Condolences to the family and friends


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 13 2007, 04:41 PM~7471075
> *TTT FOR A DOWN ASS LUXURIOUS BROTHER.....
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 13 2007, 05:41 PM~7471075
> *TTT FOR A DOWN ASS LUXURIOUS BROTHER.....
> *


You can say that again...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

RIP FROM ALL THE FLORIDA, AND ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY. ALWAYS TOUGH TO LOSE A BROTHER.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for our fallen brother...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

the homie Mark wanted me to pass this on........

Mark from Impalas Streetwear and his family send out their prayers and thoughts to Big Lou, his family, and to his Luxurious family..... may he rest in peace and keep an eye on all of us on the Blvd.......


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2007, 08:07 PM~7472690
> *the homie Mark wanted me to pass this on........
> 
> Mark from Impalas Streetwear and his family send out their prayers and thoughts to Big Lou, his family, and to his Luxurious family..... may he rest in peace and keep an eye on all of us on the Blvd.......
> *


RIGHT ON BRO!!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR THE BAD NEWS. MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 07:50 AM~7468305
> *TO ALL THAT KNOW LOU HE WAS A GREAT FATHER, HUSBAND , FRIEND AND HARD WORKER, AND REAL DEVOTED. AS YOU CAN SEE HE SHOWED MY KIDS HOW TO WORK ON THE WAGON BECAUSE HE WANTED FOR ALL OF US TO HAVE PRIDE IN HIS RIDE. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WERE NOT THERE HE WANTED FOR MY KIDS TO GO UP AND GET HIS AWARDS BECAUSE THEY HELP HIM DO THIS BUILD...  MY KIDS AND I ARE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT HIS DREAM COMES TRUE. YOU WILL SEE HIS CAR IN THE UP COMING SHOWS BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT HE WANTED.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS
> *


 :dunno: :angel: Well liz sorry bout your loss we know is hard look at us we be going through it also.. my daughter only 3 yrs, my mother in law 8 months later, a good friend of mine from work at 21 killed himself 4 weeks ago and just last week another 17 year old who I knew got killed.. Its though now you have your family to take care of. It'll be hard to the days n years but unity is the power..May he rest in peace and what ever I can do let me know.. 408-509-9712 this is Eddie 

If you ever need help at the shows let me know.. and what ever else needs to be done let me know as well and I'll do my best to help you get lous dream going. Is your mission now.. God bless you n your family. stay strong.. :yessad: :angel: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

another rider down....rest in peace, the video posted was good.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel: 

GOD BLESS THIS FAMILIA, STAY STRONG. MAY HE REST IN PEACE.

BENDECIDOS C.C. from PUERTO RICO


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Mar 12 2007, 08:11 PM~7464425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I'm sorry to hear the sad news and send my prayers to Lou's family and to our Luxurious Family. :tears:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Rest in peace Brother... my best to his family..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 14 2007, 04:42 AM~7474939
> *Rest in peace Brother...  my best to his family..
> *


TTT


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

Rip .. sorry for the loss


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

RIP LOU

I didnt know you but a known source tells me you were a rare Gem. Maybe in the Next life homie , But till then Ill keep rollin for you Bro! My prayers go out to His Family, And I pray the Ridaz that have passed before be there to meet him at the Gates. I can tell in this life we have lost a TRUE PURE good hearted Man.

:tears: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Our thoughts and prayers are with Lou's Family and friends at this time. From what I have read he sounded like a great all around person. Sorry about your loss from TECHNIQUES members World Wide* :angel:


----------



## CUSTOM_JUNK (Mar 14, 2007)

RIP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Picture he posted towards me about 2 years ago in June when we were photoshopping each other. Conversating in pm's on who could do a better one. The guy had character.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 12:25 PM~7477433
> *Picture he posted towards me about 2 years ago in June when we were photoshopping each other.  Conversating in pm's on who could do a better one.  The guy had character.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR BROTHER LOU :angel: :angel:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

VIEWING SERVICES FOR LOU ARE THIS SATURDAY STARTING AT 2-3 FOR FAMILY AND 3-9 FOR FRIENDS MASS AT 7:00P.M
The funeral arraingements are complete.

Chapel of flowers
900 South 2nd Street
San Jose, Ca 95112
408-294-9663
Saturday March 17,2007. From 2-3 the viewing will be held 
for only
immediate family. From 3-9 it will be open to all and we 
will have a
mass at 7:00pm.
If you have an questions or would like to contribute to 
the Crivello
family, please contact Veronica Hill at 408-728-7338.
We would like to thank all of you in advance for your 
support and prayers.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RIP


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 01:25 PM~7477433
> *Picture he posted towards me about 2 years ago in June when we were photoshopping each other.  Conversating in pm's on who could do a better one.  The guy had character.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss! Your all in our prayers. :tears: :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 02:25 PM~7477433
> *Picture he posted towards me about 2 years ago in June when we were photoshopping each other.  Conversating in pm's on who could do a better one.  The guy had character.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 12 2007, 01:49 PM~7462963
> *<span style='color:blue'>Much love from Anteazy and the Cold Blooded Ridaz CC
> *


2x, sorry to hear this....prayers go's out to his wife & kids....R.I.P. HOMEBOY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TT for our brother Lou...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

damn this is sad... i followed the build up of his 66,, i could tell how family orientated he was and how much passion he had for lowriding...

RIP Lou,, and my condolences to your family, friends and Lux...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I know words can't change anything but I'm real sorry to hear this. To the whole Luxurious family specially San Jose keep your head up and may he rest in peace. He's in better place now.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 14 2007, 09:32 PM~7480570
> *I know words can't change anything but I'm real sorry to hear this. To the whole Luxurious family specially San Jose keep your head up and may he rest in peace. He's in better place now.
> *


thanks brother B...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

he is in a better place now
RIP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 14 2007, 06:44 PM~7480154
> *damn this is sad... i followed the build up of his 66,, i could tell how family orientated he was and how much passion he had for lowriding...
> 
> RIP Lou,, and my condolences to your family, friends and Lux...
> *


no doubt there 



ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

r i p prayers from the bowtie legacy family


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

We are sorry for the loss!!!! And we prey for his wife and kids, GOD BLESS!!!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RIP


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

To The Top for Big Lou .... Rest in Paradise homie ....


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*VERONICA HILL CELL PHONE NUMBER 408 728-2338*


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2007, 02:46 PM~7478439
> *VIEWING SERVICES FOR LOU ARE THIS SATURDAY STARTING AT 2-3 FOR FAMILY AND 3-9 FOR FRIENDS MASS AT 7:00P.M
> The funeral arraingements are complete.
> 
> ...


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*In Loving Memory 



August 1st,1968 as the sun shined over San Francisco Louis Crivello entered this world. At the age of 21 he met his best friend Elisabeth. Shortly after their wedding in December of 1990, they were blessed with the birth of their daughter Alexandria. In 1993 their blessings continued with the birth of their son Steven. The Blessings didn’t end there, their third blessing came in 1995 with the birth of last child Andrea. Louis was a devoted husband and father, always putting his family first. With that strong love many magical moments and memories were created. Devotion and good work ethics were strong characters Louis carried and passed along to his children. His passion for his family, friends and his car will never be forgotten. On March 12th, 2007 the sun set for Louis. 
In time our tears of pain will be tears of joy. Even without his presence we must always remember Louis is home. Graduations, weddings and the blessing of grandchildren are moments his family can will carry for him. Louis you will be missed but never forgotten. We love you.



Lou 66* :angel: :angel: Smile now :biggrin: Cry Later :tears:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 10:31 AM~7483789
> *In Loving Memory
> August 1st,1968 as the sun shined over San Francisco Louis Crivello entered this world. At the age of 21 he met his best friend Elisabeth. Shortly after their wedding in December of 1990, they were blessed with the birth of their daughter Alexandria. In 1993 their blessings continued with the birth of their son Steven. The Blessings didn’t end there, their third blessing came in 1995 with the birth of last child Andrea. Louis was a devoted husband and father, always putting his family first. With that strong love many magical moments and memories were created. Devotion and good work ethics were strong characters Louis carried and passed along to his children. His passion for his family, friends and his car will never be forgotten. On March 12th, 2007 the sun set for Louis.
> In time our tears of pain will be tears of joy. Even without his presence we must always remember Louis is home. Graduations, weddings and the blessing of grandchildren are moments his family can will carry for him. Louis you will be missed but never forgotten. We love you.
> ...


Hi Elisabeth me and Melissa our very sorry to here about Lou, I know words can't change anything but I'm real sorry to of hear this. To the whole family keep your heads up and may he ride in peace. We will be there on Saturday and if you need anything just call me and melissa at 408-206-1467. :angel: 

Jimmy


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:31 AM~7483789
> *In Loving Memory
> August 1st,1968 as the sun shined over San Francisco Louis Crivello entered this world. At the age of 21 he met his best friend Elisabeth. Shortly after their wedding in December of 1990, they were blessed with the birth of their daughter Alexandria. In 1993 their blessings continued with the birth of their son Steven. The Blessings didn’t end there, their third blessing came in 1995 with the birth of last child Andrea. Louis was a devoted husband and father, always putting his family first. With that strong love many magical moments and memories were created. Devotion and good work ethics were strong characters Louis carried and passed along to his children. His passion for his family, friends and his car will never be forgotten. On March 12th, 2007 the sun set for Louis.
> In time our tears of pain will be tears of joy. Even without his presence we must always remember Louis is home. Graduations, weddings and the blessing of grandchildren are moments his family can will carry for him. Louis you will be missed but never forgotten. We love you.
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 10:31 AM~7483789
> *In Loving Memory
> August 1st,1968 as the sun shined over San Francisco Louis Crivello entered this world. At the age of 21 he met his best friend Elisabeth. Shortly after their wedding in December of 1990, they were blessed with the birth of their daughter Alexandria. In 1993 their blessings continued with the birth of their son Steven. The Blessings didn’t end there, their third blessing came in 1995 with the birth of last child Andrea. Louis was a devoted husband and father, always putting his family first. With that strong love many magical moments and memories were created. Devotion and good work ethics were strong characters Louis carried and passed along to his children. His passion for his family, friends and his car will never be forgotten. On March 12th, 2007 the sun set for Louis.
> In time our tears of pain will be tears of joy. Even without his presence we must always remember Louis is home. Graduations, weddings and the blessing of grandchildren are moments his family can will carry for him. Louis you will be missed but never forgotten. We love you.
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

Condolences to his family ....


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2007, 03:46 PM~7478439
> *VIEWING SERVICES FOR LOU ARE THIS SATURDAY STARTING AT 2-3 FOR FAMILY AND 3-9 FOR FRIENDS MASS AT 7:00P.M
> The funeral arraingements are complete.
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 15 2007, 09:42 AM~7483860
> *Hi Elisabeth me and Melissa our very sorry to here about Lou, I know words can't change anything but I'm real sorry to of hear this. To the whole family keep your heads up and may he ride in peace. We will be there on Saturday and if you need anything just call me and melissa at 408-206-1467. :angel:
> 
> Jimmy
> *


I apprecite the support and kind words...my lids remembered when we would all go bowling good times


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:12 AM~7484092
> *I apprecite the support and kind words...my lids remembered when we would all go bowling good times
> *



THOSE WERE SOME GOOD TIMES :biggrin: :angel: MELISSA ALWAYS LIKED TO GO JUST TO TALK TO ALL THE LADYS....SEE YOU ON SATURDAY.  

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 10:31 AM~7483789
> *In Loving Memory
> August 1st,1968 as the sun shined over San Francisco Louis Crivello entered this world. At the age of 21 he met his best friend Elisabeth. Shortly after their wedding in December of 1990, they were blessed with the birth of their daughter Alexandria. In 1993 their blessings continued with the birth of their son Steven. The Blessings didn’t end there, their third blessing came in 1995 with the birth of last child Andrea. Louis was a devoted husband and father, always putting his family first. With that strong love many magical moments and memories were created. Devotion and good work ethics were strong characters Louis carried and passed along to his children. His passion for his family, friends and his car will never be forgotten. On March 12th, 2007 the sun set for Louis.
> In time our tears of pain will be tears of joy. Even without his presence we must always remember Louis is home. Graduations, weddings and the blessing of grandchildren are moments his family can will carry for him. Louis you will be missed but never forgotten. We love you.
> ...


R.I.P BIG LOU, WE WILL CONTINUE TO RIDE FOR YOU


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Lou cutting the metal for his car.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Make Your Own Glitter Graphics My DAD CAR CASA 66


Create cool Profile Comments
MOM & DAD AT X-MAS PARTY


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

still cant accept the fact that we will never hear the sound of your voice or how the cowboys were better than the raiders. you have left a true legacy behind my friend. you have set the standards of a true rider and how to never give up on anything in life, if you really want it bad enough. i can still remember that day that my daughter came home from your house swearing she was a cowboy fan now and a part of the cirvello family.. i wasnt upset because i knew she was in good hands. just want to let you know lou, you will be greatly missed by many people.
theres not to many men in this world i look up too. acually there were 2 of them that i could count and i lost both of them within the last 3 months......miss you brother PAUL


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 02:13 PM~7484441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 10:31 AM~7483789
> *In Loving Memory
> August 1st,1968 as the sun shined over San Francisco Louis Crivello entered this world. At the age of 21 he met his best friend Elisabeth. Shortly after their wedding in December of 1990, they were blessed with the birth of their daughter Alexandria. In 1993 their blessings continued with the birth of their son Steven. The Blessings didn’t end there, their third blessing came in 1995 with the birth of last child Andrea. Louis was a devoted husband and father, always putting his family first. With that strong love many magical moments and memories were created. Devotion and good work ethics were strong characters Louis carried and passed along to his children. His passion for his family, friends and his car will never be forgotten. On March 12th, 2007 the sun set for Louis.
> In time our tears of pain will be tears of joy. Even without his presence we must always remember Louis is home. Graduations, weddings and the blessing of grandchildren are moments his family can will carry for him. Louis you will be missed but never forgotten. We love you.
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 09:31 AM~7483789
> *In Loving Memory
> August 1st,1968 as the sun shined over San Francisco Louis Crivello entered this world. At the age of 21 he met his best friend Elisabeth. Shortly after their wedding in December of 1990, they were blessed with the birth of their daughter Alexandria. In 1993 their blessings continued with the birth of their son Steven. The Blessings didn’t end there, their third blessing came in 1995 with the birth of last child Andrea. Louis was a devoted husband and father, always putting his family first. With that strong love many magical moments and memories were created. Devotion and good work ethics were strong characters Louis carried and passed along to his children. His passion for his family, friends and his car will never be forgotten. On March 12th, 2007 the sun set for Louis.
> In time our tears of pain will be tears of joy. Even without his presence we must always remember Louis is home. Graduations, weddings and the blessing of grandchildren are moments his family can will carry for him. Louis you will be missed but never forgotten. We love you.
> ...


*LOU WAS A GREAT GUY OF THAT THERE IS NO DOUBT ....I KNOW HE AND I HAD OUR DIFFERENCES IN THE 90'S BUT WE WORKED THROUGH IT AND BECAME GREAT FRIENDS AND I WAS PROUD TO HAVE HIM AS A FELLOW BROTHER IN THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY . HE WILL BE SORELY MISSED BY EVERYONE WHO NEW HIM .WORDS CANNOT SAY ENOUGH HOW BAD I FEEL FOR YOU AND THE KIDS LIZ . IF THERE IS ANYTHING I CAN DO AND IS WITHIN MY POWER I WILL . PLEASE DO NOT HESITATE TO ASK . KEEP YOUR HEAD UP I KNOW THATS WHAT LOU WOULD HAVE WANTED . THIS LOSS IS A HARD ONE BUT LIFE WILL GO ON ...........BUT WITH A BIG WHOLE IN OUR HEARTS .  
R.I.P. LOU 
A GREAT FATHER, BROTHER , A FRIEND TO ALL THAT KNEW HIM :angel:*


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

R.I.P lou lux for life :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 12:15 PM~7483688
> *VERONICA HILL CELL PHONE NUMBER 408 728-2338
> *


Thank you for the correct number. I had called the other one and it was not working. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:54 AM~7484685
> *
> Make Your Own Glitter Graphics My DAD CAR CASA 66
> 
> ...





Sorry, to hear about LOU...
My prayers go out to all of you.
A great Man and a Great loss to all... May he rest in peace

from M. Miranda [Srgt of Arms.] "AZTECAS C.C Modesto Chapter"


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:31 AM~7483789
> *In Loving Memory
> August 1st,1968 as the sun shined over San Francisco Louis Crivello entered this world. At the age of 21 he met his best friend Elisabeth. Shortly after their wedding in December of 1990, they were blessed with the birth of their daughter Alexandria. In 1993 their blessings continued with the birth of their son Steven. The Blessings didn’t end there, their third blessing came in 1995 with the birth of last child Andrea. Louis was a devoted husband and father, always putting his family first. With that strong love many magical moments and memories were created. Devotion and good work ethics were strong characters Louis carried and passed along to his children. His passion for his family, friends and his car will never be forgotten. On March 12th, 2007 the sun set for Louis.
> In time our tears of pain will be tears of joy. Even without his presence we must always remember Louis is home. Graduations, weddings and the blessing of grandchildren are moments his family can will carry for him. Louis you will be missed but never forgotten. We love you.
> ...


I will never forget the good words he had for me on here Lis...RIP brother Lou...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Mar 15 2007, 03:41 PM~7485242
> *R.I.P lou lux for life  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt for lou


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 08:16 PM~7486900
> *ttt for lou
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

TTT :angel:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS CEN. (Feb 27, 2006)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LOU'S FAMILY, FROM ALL THE CHAPTERS OF INSPIRATIONS C.C..... MAY HE REST IN PEACE....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keeping this at the top for Lou


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 10:39 PM~7488505
> *keeping this at the top for Lou
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7489650
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 07:16 PM~7486900
> *ttt for lou
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

t t t


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:54 AM~7484685
> *
> Make Your Own Glitter Graphics My DAD CAR CASA 66
> 
> ...


*TTT WHERE LOU BELONGS
RIP BROTHER*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 16 2007, 12:27 PM~7491864
> *TTT WHERE LOU BELONGS
> RIP BROTHER
> *


x1,000,000


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up for my brother RIP homie


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

he back-bumpered so high, that he went to heaven. my prayers go out to his familia and amigos.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 16 2007, 07:43 PM~7493755
> *he back-bumpered so high, that he went to heaven. my prayers go out to his familia and amigos.
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

again and again ttt we wont forget


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 16 2007, 10:12 PM~7494274
> *again and again ttt we wont forget
> *


never...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT :angel: 


MUCH RESPECT AND SYMPATHIES TO YOUR FALLEN HOMIE AND HIS FAMILIA R.I.P.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 16 2007, 09:12 PM~7494274
> *again and again ttt we wont forget
> *


you got that right


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 01:06 AM~7467441



I AM SO SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR HUSBAND/FATHER/FRIEND/RIDER. :tears: MY HEART GOES OUT TO ALL OF HIS FAMILY & FRIENDS.BE STRONG & KEEP YOUR HEADS UP.HEZ IN A BETTER PLACE NOW . . . :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: uffin: </span>


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 07:50 AM~7468305
> *TO ALL THAT KNOW LOU HE WAS A GREAT FATHER, HUSBAND , FRIEND AND HARD WORKER, AND REAL DEVOTED. AS YOU CAN SEE HE SHOWED MY KIDS HOW TO WORK ON THE WAGON BECAUSE HE WANTED FOR ALL OF US TO HAVE PRIDE IN HIS RIDE. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WERE NOT THERE HE WANTED FOR MY KIDS TO GO UP AND GET HIS AWARDS BECAUSE THEY HELP HIM DO THIS BUILD...  MY KIDS AND I ARE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT HIS DREAM COMES TRUE. YOU WILL SEE HIS CAR IN THE UP COMING SHOWS BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT HE WANTED.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS
> *


I JUST WANT TO SAY ONCE AGAIN THAT IM SORRY FOR THE LOSS.R.I.P. 66LOU...


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 17 2007, 09:49 AM~7496160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the top lou......you are missed.....


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 17 2007, 09:49 AM~7496160
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: thizzz the shit koo.. any body taking their lolos out to the viewing?? well I'm taking mines to the viewing even though my tranny reverse just whent out.. so if you see me pushing it backwards give me a hand already.. see you guys there.. :wave: :angel: rest in peace lou.. and



to the mother top again...


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOU GUYS LOST OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU ALL :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 17 2007, 10:49 AM~7496160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

R.I.P :tears: lou


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

yesterday was one of the hardest days in my life, had to watch a fellow brother be layed to rest. watching his family go through this just ripped my heart out. you will truely be missed my brother but never ever forgotten. you and your family have set the standards for this family and what we have always stood for. thanks for the great memories you have left us with. you were one of a kind and a very dedicated family man. gonna really miss you my brother.
PAUL


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:tears: good words , for a good man


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 15 2007, 03:14 PM~7484792
> *still cant accept the fact that we will never hear the sound of your voice or how the cowboys were better than the raiders. you have left a true legacy behind my friend. you have set the standards of a true rider and how to never give up on anything in life, if you really want it bad enough. i can still remember that day that my daughter came home from your house swearing she was a cowboy fan now and a part of the cirvello family.. i wasnt upset because i knew she was in good hands. just want to let you know lou, you will be greatly missed by many people.
> theres not to many men in this world i look up too. acually there were 2 of them that i could count and i lost both of them within the last 3 months......miss you brother                                        PAUL
> *


x2 :tears: :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIER ARE NO WORDS TO SAY ,OR TYPE,JUST A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO WE WERE "TALKING ON THE COMPUTER",MAKING COMMENTS ON EACH OTHERS RYDE, WEATHER IT BE WITH STATION X,NORCAL75,OR THE HOMIE ,66LOU,JUST CAMARADA'S ON THE COMPUTER,SEEING IT TODAY AS I WENT TO HIS TOPIC ON PROJECT RIDES,IT STATED "R.I.P BIG LOU".......DAMM,SORRY IF THIS COME OUT,OR GETS TYPED LIKE THIS,ESTA CABRONE WHEN YOU LOSE A HOMIE,WORST WHEN ITS A HARD DEDICATED FAMILY MAN,CAUSE YOU COULD TELL BY THE PICS HE POSTED,WELL,EVEN THOU I NEVER GOT TO MEET YOU IN PERSON,IT SEEMS THAT WE LED THE SAME LIFESTYLE,I TOO HAVE SUM HEALTH PROBLEMS,AND I TOO WILL NOT LET MY MEMBERS KNOW WHAT I GO THROGH,AY,WELL AT LEAST I CAN SAY HE GOT TO SEE THE MRS RYDE DONE AS I GOT TO SEE HIS "66OGSUV" TOO,ORA PUES CARNAL ,ALRATO TE MIRO,BUT FOR NOW,I GOTTA PAY MY RESPCTS TO YOU HOMIE.......RYDE IN PEACE CARNAL FROM VICTOR ,VICE PREZ, SANTANA C.C

BIG LOU'S 66 IMPALA WAGON IN STREETLOW MAGAZINE!!








:tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 18 2007, 06:57 AM~7499987
> *yesterday was one of the hardest days in my life, had to watch a fellow brother be layed to rest. watching his family go through this just ripped my heart out. you will truely be missed my brother but never ever forgotten. you and your family have set the standards for this family and what we have always stood for. thanks for the great memories you have left us with. you were one of a kind and a very dedicated family man.  gonna really miss you my brother.
> PAUL
> *


RIP Lou... :angel:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 18 2007, 06:57 AM~7499987
> *yesterday was one of the hardest days in my life, had to watch a fellow brother be layed to rest. watching his family go through this just ripped my heart out. you will truely be missed my brother but never ever forgotten. you and your family have set the standards for this family and what we have always stood for. thanks for the great memories you have left us with. you were one of a kind and a very dedicated family man.  gonna really miss you my brother.
> PAUL
> *


x3 well said paul


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> yesterday was one of the hardest days in my life, had to watch a fellow brother be layed to rest. watching his family go through this just ripped my heart out. you will truely be missed my brother but never ever forgotten. you and your family have set the standards for this family and what we have always stood for. thanks for the great memories you have left us with. you were one of a kind and a very dedicated family man. gonna really miss you my brother.
> PAUL
> [/quot
> Well said paul,
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for our fallen brother Lou...


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

i would like to thank all the fellow members and all the other car clubs that came out to pay respects to lou......from the whole LUXURIOUS FAMILY and CRIVELLO FAMILY we are truely greatfull for all the support ....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

R.I.P. LOU :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 18 2007, 05:57 AM~7499987
> *yesterday was one of the hardest days in my life, had to watch a fellow brother be layed to rest. watching his family go through this just ripped my heart out. you will truely be missed my brother but never ever forgotten. you and your family have set the standards for this family and what we have always stood for. thanks for the great memories you have left us with. you were one of a kind and a very dedicated family man.  gonna really miss you my brother.
> PAUL
> *


well said...R.I.P lou :angel:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CLUBS' LOSS. IT'S VERY IMPORTANT THAT WE LIVE FOR TODAY AND NOT FOCUS ON THE FUTURE BECAUSE WE NEVER KNOW WHEN WE'LL HAVE TO LEAVE THIS EARTH. SO KEEP YOUR HEADS UP AND THE BATTERIES CHARGED BECAUSE IT SEEMS AS IF THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN HOW LOU WANTED IT. S.T.L. SENDS ITS CONDOLENCES.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

* As you all know my husband Louis passed away last week. On March 17th we layed my husband to rest. I would like to take the time and thank all of you for your kind words and all your support. I know the journey that lays ahead for my children and I will not be an easy one. My husband raised strong children and I feel very blessed to be their mother. I would also like to give a special thanks to all of the clubs out there that have sent in contributions, the lord knows we can use all the help and support in a time like this. I also want to thank everyone at the Porche and Audi dealership for their support. My heart was filled with a bitter sweet emotion that night. My heart filled with joy when I seen all the love and support for my family, yet bitter because I want Louis home. I pray that none of you ever experience a loss like this one, but if you do. Our family will support you just as you've supported us. Again thank you all...


Love 
Elisabeth Crivello and Kids.*


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

On behalf of EastSide Car Club, Our condolences goes out to the family and friends. May he rest in peace and fly the Luxurious plaque in heaven. :angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 20 2007, 02:44 AM~7512175
> * As you all know my husband Louis passed away last week. On March 17th we layed my husband to rest. I would like to take the time and thank all of you for your kind words and all your support. I know the journey that lays ahead for my children and I will not be an easy one. My husband raised strong children and I feel very blessed to be their mother. I would also like to give a special thanks to all of the clubs out there that have sent in contributions, the lord knows we can use all the help and support in a time like this. I also want to thank everyone at the Porche and Audi dealership for their support. My heart was filled with a bitter sweet emotion that night. My heart filled with joy when I seen all the love and support for my family, yet bitter because I want Louis home.  I pray that none of you ever experience a loss like this one, but if you do. Our family will support you just as you've supported us.  Again thank you all...
> Love
> Elisabeth Crivello and Kids.
> *


YOU KNOW US MONTREAL LUXURIOUS CHAPTERS THERE FOR YA LIZ


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 20 2007, 12:44 AM~7512175
> * As you all know my husband Louis passed away last week. On March 17th we layed my husband to rest. I would like to take the time and thank all of you for your kind words and all your support. I know the journey that lays ahead for my children and I will not be an easy one. My husband raised strong children and I feel very blessed to be their mother. I would also like to give a special thanks to all of the clubs out there that have sent in contributions, the lord knows we can use all the help and support in a time like this. I also want to thank everyone at the Porche and Audi dealership for their support. My heart was filled with a bitter sweet emotion that night. My heart filled with joy when I seen all the love and support for my family, yet bitter because I want Louis home.  I pray that none of you ever experience a loss like this one, but if you do. Our family will support you just as you've supported us.  Again thank you all...
> Love
> Elisabeth Crivello and Kids.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2007, 02:34 PM~7515369
> *YOU KNOW US MONTREAL LUXURIOUS CHAPTERS THERE FOR YA LIZ
> *


We sure are...


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

I kept Up with his Build on his car. never seen a family work on a car like your family has. sorry to hear about ur loss. Our prayers go out to you and your family from 

Phaylanx CC De Dallas TX


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2007, 08:23 PM~7524394
> *We sure are...
> *


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 19 2007, 11:44 PM~7512175
> * As you all know my husband Louis passed away last week. On March 17th we layed my husband to rest. I would like to take the time and thank all of you for your kind words and all your support. I know the journey that lays ahead for my children and I will not be an easy one. My husband raised strong children and I feel very blessed to be their mother. I would also like to give a special thanks to all of the clubs out there that have sent in contributions, the lord knows we can use all the help and support in a time like this. I also want to thank everyone at the Porche and Audi dealership for their support. My heart was filled with a bitter sweet emotion that night. My heart filled with joy when I seen all the love and support for my family, yet bitter because I want Louis home.  I pray that none of you ever experience a loss like this one, but if you do. Our family will support you just as you've supported us.  Again thank you all...
> Love
> Elisabeth Crivello and Kids.
> *


The hardest part is over.Now,it's time to get HIS car ready for the car-shows.Cause,Im sure its gonna take ALOT of awards 4 the 07'.GOOD-LUCK with the car.But,you don't need luck,cause you have a great car club behind you.LuxuriouS C.C. will take care of you.I HOPE IT ALL WORKZ OUT 4 U.Again,Im SORRY about LOU.GOD KNOWS HE WAS TOO YOUNG.Best Wishes...R.I.P. LOU66


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Lux Fam sorry to hear about your loss.
That video was very touching and nice thing that was put together big ups to the man who did that.

My prayers are with you guys and the fam.
*

Gotti from SolitoS C.C.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 22 2007, 04:46 PM~7530604
> *Lux Fam sorry to hear about your loss.
> That video was very touching and nice thing that was put together big ups to the man who did that.
> 
> ...


good words brother sergio


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7530668
> *good words brother sergio
> *


  You know it my brotha


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7534425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BACK TTT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Mar 22 2007, 12:30 PM~7530484
> *The hardest part is over.Now,it's time to get HIS car ready for the car-shows.Cause,Im sure its gonna take ALOT of awards 4 the 07'.GOOD-LUCK with the car.But,you don't need luck,cause you have a great car club behind you.LuxuriouS C.C. will take care of you.I HOPE IT ALL WORKZ OUT 4 U.Again,Im SORRY about LOU.GOD KNOWS HE WAS TOO YOUNG.Best Wishes...R.I.P. LOU66
> *



YES, IT'S ALL ABOUT GETTING HIS CAR READY FOR THE SHOWS NOW. SPOKING FOR LOU HE WANTED MORE REPECT THEN ANYTHING KNOWING THAT HE TOOK PRIDE IN THIER BUILD UP. AS FOR AWARDS I WOULD LIKE FOR IT TO BE MORE FOR THE EFFECT HE PUT INTO IT NOT JUST BECAUSE OF OUR LOST............................ YES WE DO HAVE A GREAT CAR CLUB STANDING BEHIND US.......MY KIDS ARE ALREADY SAYING VEGAS HERE WE COME..........................THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR KIND WORDS..........


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*The Broken Chain 

We little knew that morning that

God was going to call your name.

In life we loved you dearly

In death we do the same.

It broke our hearts to lose you,

you did not go alone;

for part of us went with you,

the day God called you home.

You left us peaceful memories,

your love is still our guide,

and though we cannot see you,

you are always at our side.

Our family chain is broken

and nothing seems the same,

but as God calls us one by one,

the chain will link again.*


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say...
but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay.
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above.
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love.

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight.
Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night.
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through,
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you."

It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone.
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on.
I need you here badly; you're part of my plan.
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man."

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do.
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you.
And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight.
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night.

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years
because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears.
But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain.
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain.

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned.
But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand.
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er.
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before.

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb;
but together we can do it by taking one day at a time.
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too...
that as you give unto the world, the world will give to you.

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain,
then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain."
And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile,
knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile.

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low,
just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go.
When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind;
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind.

And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free,
remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me. *


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

My condolences, Queen.

My prayers are with you and the babies, LOU would not want you to hurt.

He will always be with you....:angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7530668
> *good words brother sergio
> *


x2


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

i'm at a loss for words lux fam my prayers are with you guys and of course his family may the lord bless you all.
i guess by the love that shows thru this topic this brother will never be forgottened i've read this whole topic and have read nothing but good things so i know this homies memory will never be forgottened.hows that saying goes "GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTENED" 
keep your heads up high and do what he would want you to do ,laters homies this be lali from solitos chitown


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

R.I.P BROTHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keepin this ttt


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 18 2007, 12:09 AM~7499637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 23 2007, 01:50 PM~7538039
> *YES, IT'S ALL ABOUT GETTING HIS CAR READY FOR THE SHOWS NOW. SPOKING FOR LOU HE WANTED MORE REPECT THEN ANYTHING KNOWING THAT HE TOOK PRIDE IN THIER BUILD UP. AS FOR AWARDS I WOULD LIKE FOR IT TO BE MORE FOR THE  EFFECT HE PUT INTO IT NOT JUST BECAUSE OF OUR LOST............................ YES WE DO HAVE A GREAT CAR CLUB STANDING BEHIND US.......MY KIDS ARE ALREADY SAYING VEGAS HERE WE COME..........................THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR KIND WORDS..........
> *


GOOD LUCK & BEST WISHES TO YOU & YOUR KIDS.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 23 2007, 01:53 PM~7538065
> *To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say...
> but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay.
> I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above.
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THAT DUDE SANCHO IS GOING TO PAY FOR HIS COMMENTS ON BIG LOU.!!! ANY LUXURIOUS CATS IN L.A. WANNA SEE HIS DEMISE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 29 2007, 12:12 PM~7576332
> *THAT DUDE SANCHO IS GOING TO PAY FOR HIS COMMENTS ON BIG LOU.!!!  ANY LUXURIOUS CATS IN L.A. WANNA SEE HIS DEMISE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

R.I.P


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 29 2007, 10:12 AM~7576332
> *THAT DUDE SANCHO IS GOING TO PAY FOR HIS COMMENTS ON BIG LOU.!!!  ANY LUXURIOUS CATS IN L.A. WANNA SEE HIS DEMISE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!
> *


no shit man...Nobody talks about our brother Louis like he did...Lucky guy he lives in LA and never goes anywhere else...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for Louis...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Picked up my LuX shirt today at the club meeting and I added something on it...Louis you motivated me many times fokker and you know how much I respected you as a rider, a fellow club member and a great guy...I didn't have to live in SJ to know and see all that...RIP Lou...You'll never be forgotten...I put 66Lou cause that's how I knew you bro...Your car and yourself...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

dam homie i wish i would of met you . r.i.p. bro much love to your family for keeping your dreams alive. . nice video its hard to see a fellow rider go down like this. :angel: may the angels look after your family.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

R.I.P. 66LOU gone but never forgotten!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

To the top...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 12:06 AM~7467441
> *This is Lou's oldest daughter Alexandria..id like say thanks to all of you that send your condolenceds...I know it seems unreal my dad was a great man and father he taught me so much i learned how to sorta work on an engine and fix the brakes....He loved workin on his car his main goal was gettin his car done and im going to make sure his car gets finished....Thank you and may he REST IN PEACE AND MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN ALL DAY!!!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


FOUR YEARS TODAY  MISS YOU BROTHER


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2011, 03:04 PM~20075525
> *FOUR YEARS TODAY  MISS YOU BROTHER
> *


time flyes by too fast...RIP brother Louis!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Loss of a loved one is never easy, just know that in you all his legecy lives on and you will take him everywhere you go in your heart and spirit...

I like to believe that when a rider passes over to the other side it's nothing but happy reunions and sweet cruises on heaven's highway...

Ride in Peace brother :angel:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2011, 06:16 AM~20086536
> *Loss of a loved one is never easy, just know that in you all his legecy lives on and you will take him everywhere you go in your heart and spirit...
> 
> I like to believe that when a rider passes over to the other side it's nothing but happy reunions and sweet cruises on heaven's highway...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

RYDE IN PEACE HOMIE :angel:


----------

